# Black-banded Woodcreeper (Peru)



## Glenn Bartley (Sep 29, 2014)

This Black-banded Woodcreeper was making regular prey deliveries and provided some fantastic photo opps!

















Camera Model: Canon EOS 7D
Shutter speed: 1/160 sec
Aperture: 5.6
Flash: On
ISO: 400
Lens: EF600mm f/4L IS II USM


----------



## candyman (Sep 29, 2014)

Wonderful!
Great variation of food


----------



## Jordan23 (Sep 29, 2014)

Very nice as usual!
May I ask where in Peru you took theese photos?


----------



## rpt (Oct 3, 2014)

Lovely!

Man! He must be from my tribe - he eats anything!


----------

